# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Cherche Ide Jeux 2D

## julax28

Voil Je suis graphiste et illustrateur, 

je suis  la recherche d'une ide pour un jeu 2D qui serra jouable sur navigateur ou sur plateforme Mobile, 

j'ai un gros problme c'est que je suis pas Codeur mais cella est minime au stade ou j'en suis actuellement c'est a dire  rien.

*Qu'est ce que je fais l ?*

N'ayant pas besoin d'quipe pour commencer un projet car tout est a ralis sur papier au dbut et m'occupant moi mme de la ralisation graphique du jeu.

Je me demandais simplement qu'aimeriez vous avoir comme jeux sur vos mobiles ?

Certe, certains diront on a dj tous ce dont on veux sur nos mobiles.

Je m'adresse  ceux qui ne s'arrte pas  ce qu'ils ont dj mais  l'volution.

Je suis ouvert  toutes ides qui collerait avec les critres suivants:

_Pas de jeux en Pixel ArtUn jeu de type Fun et dlirantUn jeu style cartoon_

En dehors de cella je n'ai pas de restrictions.

*Pourquoi ne pas prendre de projet dj en cours ?*

Soit ils ne me plaisent pas.

Soit j'ai dj postul mais aucune suite de la part des auteurs.

Alors je fais appel  vos dsirs de gamers assoiffs.

*Que souhaitez vous ?*

----------


## Nhaps

> Pas de jeux en Pixel Art


Dommage c'est les jeux que je prfre en 2D

Treasure Adventure Game, un jeu d'aventure gratuit, dure de vie correct, et une difficult prsente.

Sinon tu fait un tappe taupe des temps modernes, cf Mondora

GL HF

----------


## julax28

Si je ne veux pas faire en pixel art c'est parce que c'est trop rpendu je trouve et graphiquement je trouve sa laid.

Sinon tu as des suggestions pour les critres cits ci dessus je suis a l'coute.

----------


## Nhaps

Sur mobile, ton jeu doit tre rapide, amusant, comptitif.

Pourquoi pas un petit jeu d'arcade ? comme bubble trubble mais o le concept serai revisiter

----------

